# Lab results.



## LAB03 (May 16, 2012)

I've been with Hashimoto in Feb.

My labs before meds. 
TSH-11.70

Free T4-0.63

Gly-5.0

With meds

TSH- 2.86

Free T4- 2.86

My meds are levothyroxine- 0.025 daily.

Thought it would just be a good idea to post this...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome!

Looks like the meds are working for you...do you agree, symptom-wise?


----------



## LAB03 (May 16, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Looks like the meds are working for you...do you agree, symptom-wise?


It's so-so, some of gone away( like my very cold feet) but I don't sleep any better, and I still have joint pain.


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

include lab ranges anytime you post lab results.

Your tsh could come down a little more closer to 1 is where patients state they get more relief usually.

are you on 25 mcg of levo?? if so that is low dose


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LAB03 said:


> I've been with Hashimoto in Feb.
> 
> My labs before meds.
> TSH-11.70
> ...


Very good idea!! What method was used to diagnose you with Hashimoto's?

Different labs use different ranges so in the future maybe you can get a printout with the results and ranges.


----------



## LAB03 (May 16, 2012)

Andros said:


> Very good idea!! What method was used to diagnose you with Hashimoto's?
> 
> Different labs use different ranges so in the future maybe you can get a printout with the results and ranges.


If you don't mind me asking what do you mean by method? Is there more than one way to be diagnose?

ok... so like this.

Free T4- Value- 0.94- Range- 0.7-1.5(ng/dL)

THS- Value-2.86- Range- 0.45-4.50(ulU/mL)


----------

